# Bug spray, more then just dangerous when sprayed in your eyes !!!



## photorob (Sep 22, 2008)

I recently had a bottle of off deap woods in my camelbak along with My Surefire U2. I'm not to sure how it happened but I suspect the bottle overheated sitting in my car and the liquid made it's way out of the bottle and through a zip-lock back into my camelbak. From there the liquid was able to get through the Oring seals and overfilled the flashlights internals. I didn't make it into the head but the battery compartment and the tail-cap were evenly soaked. The liquid pretty much disintegrated the plastic rapping on the 18650 cell in the body. I also had painted the backside of some tritium's that i had in the tail-cap white and then glued them in. The liquid ate away at the paint and I had tritium's floating around. i ended up dismantleing the flashlight and cleaning it up. It still works fine but now I'm going to take the advice on the bottle and wash that stuff off my skin after coming into contact. The orings on the light still seam intact.


----------



## toddxtyboy (Sep 22, 2008)

in boot camp, we used OFF to clean stubborn stains off the floor. wierd stuff to spray on yourself...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 22, 2008)

Dag-gone bug spray!

I am curious as to what glue you used to hold in the trits.

That suff didn't eat away Norland did it! I'd still replace the O-rings, just to be sure.


----------



## photorob (Sep 22, 2008)

The glue was super glue. i really don't think it ate the superglue because the tritium was seperated from the paint.


----------



## BIGIRON (Sep 22, 2008)

Good for bugs. Bad for darn near everything else -- plactic watches, fishing line, plastic lens eyeglasses, etc, etc.....

edit - or maybe I should have said "bad for bugs and everything else..."


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 22, 2008)

Concentrations of at least 20% DEET in bug repellent can easily melt most plastics and rubbers. I have had a Pur Hiker water filter melt to my hand as well as a Princeton Tec 20 flashlight. DEET is more effective at melting plastic when it's hot. It has leaked out of the plastic bottles they put it in after awhile in the sun. I currently use Picaradin bug repellent for local hikes. In 7% concentration, it lasts 3-4 hours and you can't even tell that you're wearing it. They do make it in 15-20% concentrations now. If I need it to work that long though, I use DEET repellent, because it can protect against more than mosquitoes (ticks, biting flies) and lasts longer. I generally only use DEET while backpacking and avoid putting it on my palms. By the way, it's a bad idea to use DEET to clean floors. Yes, it may dissolve away stains, but if you don't wash it off, it can damage certain floors. You'll also feel like you stepped in gum when you walk on it as your rubber shoe bottoms will melt and stick to the floor (leaving more stains behind).


----------



## binky (Sep 22, 2008)

I could be wrong, but ...

DEET == Di-Ethyl *TOLUAMIDE*

Meaning, sorta like ethanol mixed with toluene, but with an amonia stuck on for good luck.

Yeah, it's gonna be a good organic solvent to say the least.


----------

